
Why It’s Time to Replace SMS Text Messages with Safe Messaging Apps - Zangi_Messenger
https://zangi.com/news/en/replace-sms-text-messages/
======
Finnucane
But SMS is pretty universal--you don't have to worry about whether the person
you're messaging has the same app.

------
Piskvorrr
Blah blah blah _our product will save you!!!_

(as soon as all of your friends also switch to our product, data required,
prohibited where void, FUD FUD FUD, 5 pages of privacy policy) And the
improvement vs. ubiquitous SMS is...GIFs and stickers. Get off my lawn!

------
tedmiston
Does anyone else worry about their SMS getting MITM'd? Particularly for 2FA.

